# Pretty steelies



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## kielbasa (May 5, 2006)

Awsome pictures. My wife and I are heading up Friday.The pictures will have to feed my fix for now.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

RL, (CHUNKY fish, nice) Did you happen to check the water temp? Curious.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Bull Market said:


> RL, (CHUNKY fish, nice) Did you happen to check the water temp? Curious.


 
Not while fishing. But currently it is at 34 degrees.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Suh-wheeeeeeet.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

With 10 days off starting Friday, I am ichin to go!!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> With 10 days off starting Friday, I* am ichin to go!!!!*




Dang woman, you best be careful using ICHIN like that. You are lieable to set him off. :lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Way to go Riverlady thats cool, some very nice pic's you got there and it looks like you had a blast..Cya Slick


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Slick fishing said:


> Way to go Riverlady thats cool, some very nice pic's you got there and it looks like you had a blast..Cya Slick


 
Thanks. Yes it was a blast. I had a huge smile on my face for 6 days. 

My Buddy always shows me great time on the water. He's great, I love him to death.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

RIVER LADY said:


> [/B]
> 
> Dang woman, you best be careful using ICHIN like that. You are lieable to set him off. :lol:


LMAO I thought about that AFTER I posted...then left it anyway :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> Sweeeeet!!


 
...


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Nice!

Got my blood boiling...


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> Nice!
> 
> Got my blood boiling...


 
Good, I need to keep your adreneline flow high Mr. It's just about time.:evil:

Ready for those steps and that long walk down river? :lol:


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

Where did you get these beauties at? Just the river name not the "secret hole"?

thanks,
Trav


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

CMUBASEBALL said:


> Where did you get these beauties at? Just the river name not the "secret hole"?
> 
> thanks,
> Trav


 
Welcome to M-S and thank you. 

Well, all I can tell you is that it is a big river located south of Brethren and north of Wellston. You'll figure it out. Probably not as fast has you have figured out I'm a smart **** though.:lol: Seriously, I am telling the truth on the location.


----------



## 1cast (May 12, 2006)

RL, nice fish. I see alot of cheese in those pics. I know some of those spots. Just got laid off today :evilsmile so you know where i'll be next week. 

See ya on the river 1cast


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

CMUBASEBALL said:


> Where did you get these beauties at? Just the river name not the "secret hole"?
> 
> thanks,
> Trav


Being a "newbie" here you may want to fill out your personal profile Trav so we can get to know you a little more. Then people can feel free to PM you more information about their locations, techniques and tackle. Again, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

And the picts are great RL - the fish look good too!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1cast said:


> RL, nice fish. I see alot of cheese in those pics. I know some of those spots. Just got laid off today :evilsmile so you know where i'll be next week.
> 
> See ya on the river 1cast


 
Oh Heck, there goes the river. :lol: Thanks Mr....and I had alot to be cheesey about.

Hey, I'll be up top next weekend. Come say hi if you got the time.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pictures ,it is good to get out this time of year .Bud


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice fish! Nice job, gotta love that gold/red willys with the 1 treble, and that bead chain looks familiar too


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Way to go RL! Very nice! 

After walleye closes on the inland lakes this weekend we'll be starting to hit the rivers. Watch out behind you! :yikes: :evilsmile


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice pictures! 
I'm liking the way that plug is rigged. You can tell thats a fish getter. 
Glad you had a good time. Hope you get into some more this weekend.


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> Ready for those steps and that long walk down river? :lol:


Is anyone ever ready for those steps???
Down works fine, but they really need to fix the up escalator !

Excellent pics by the way.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

The head on that second one is huge! Kinda goofy looking. None the less awesome fish, I'm jealous. :evilsmile

Joe


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Wow, River Lady, wonderful pics! Looks like you had an awesome day.

Also, you must have had a h#ll of a guide.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

joefsu said:


> The head on that second one is huge! Kinda goofy looking. None the less awesome fish, I'm jealous. :evilsmile
> 
> Joe


*The fish was still wiggeling. Look at the curve in her body near the tail.*



Steelplugger said:


> Very nice fish! Nice job, gotta love that gold/red willys with the 1 treble, and that bead chain looks familiar too


:shhh:



Burksee said:


> Way to go RL! Very nice!
> 
> After walleye closes on the inland lakes this weekend we'll be starting to hit the rivers. Watch out behind you! :yikes: :evilsmile


*You know better....:lol:*



REG said:


> Wow, River Lady, wonderful pics! Looks like you had an awesome day.
> 
> Also, you must have had a h#ll of a guide.:lol:


*Nah...but one hell of a fisherman and a darn good friend. *


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

He's a pretty good photographer, But can he Cook?:coolgleam


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> He's a pretty good photographer, But can he Cook?:coolgleam


 
Cook? You mean like some nice fat steellie fillets, all golden brown, with some bacon fried potatoes on the side. Whipped up on the bow of the boat every night....Why H E L L yes. 

Man, I think I got it pretty good. He fishes hard, knows right where to find them, cooks dinner every night on the river and spoils me rotten. Every fishing girl needs a friend like him. :evil:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

About the Bow-b-que!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> About the Bow-b-que!


Yeah, that's what they call it. Whooeee Good eats.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

:corkysm55 I want some bow-b-que too :corkysm55


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice bows' Shawn, hopefully I can get the wife into a couple on the ole' Sandy tomorrow.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

RIVER LADY said:


> Cook? You mean like some nice fat steellie fillets, all golden brown, with some bacon fried potatoes on the side. Whipped up on the bow of the boat every night....Why H E L L yes.
> 
> Man, I think I got it pretty good. He fishes hard, knows right where to find them, cooks dinner every night on the river and spoils me rotten. Every fishing girl needs a friend like him. :evil:


....HECK YEA We do, sister!


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

RIVER LADY said:


> Welcome to M-S and thank you.
> 
> Well, all I can tell you is that it is a big river located south of Brethren and north of Wellston. You'll figure it out. Probably not as fast has you have figured out I'm a smart **** though.:lol: Seriously, I am telling the truth on the location.


I'd like to buy a vowel  Great post!!! Thanks
Jim


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Nice job RL, those are some nice pics, keep em coming.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> *Nah...but one hell of a fisherman and a darn good friend. *


I knew that from the pics. Somehow I get this vision of him coming off step from WOT and your long blond hair still sticking straight back..:coolgleam
:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> ....HECK YEA We do, sister!


 
See wildchild, see why I make him coffee.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

REG said:


> I knew that from the pics. Somehow I get this vision of him coming off step from WOT and your long blond hair still sticking straight back..:coolgleam
> :lol:


 
:lol: Ah yeah, that's about what it looked like.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

omg-LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> omg-LOL!!!!!!!!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Cann't stop looking at them pictures nnnn....iiii....cccc....eeee


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

fisheyejack said:


> Cann't stop looking at them pictures nnnn....iiii....cccc....eeee


 
We did get into some beauties. Faught good too.


----------



## Scott501 (Jan 14, 2003)

Great looking pics....just seeing those makes it easier to spend the extra money for gas for the trip. Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Scott501 said:


> Great looking pics....just seeing those makes it easier to spend the extra money for gas for the trip. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Scott


Sorry about that. Just wanted to show off their beauty. Didn't mean for it to feed your addiction and take a hunk out of your wallet.  Well....:lol:


----------

